# Avery Waterdog & Kenny Trott seminar



## birdboy (Sep 11, 2007)

The WRRC is happy to announce we will be hosting Avery Team Waterdog and Kenny Trott from Horsetooth Kennels for a training seminar this year.

Kenny brings years of experience and has titled 25 different dogs and had many national finalists. We look forward to this fun and educational weekend right here in our backyard.

More details will be posted as it gets closer stay tuned...

Date:
June 2nd and 3rd

Location: Lee Kay

Kenny's Website
www.horsetoothretrievers.com


----------



## birdboy (Sep 11, 2007)

This seminar is coming up fast, we are really looking forward to it. Avery Sporting Dogs is stepping up to be a major player with it as well. For more information on it please visit our site...

http://www.weberretrievers.com/2012-seminars.html

Or you can call or e-mail me directly. Hope to see you all there

Eric

[email protected]
801-686-3714


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Do you have to own a retriever to attend or can any breed come? Is this a hands on training seminar with our own dogs or is it a watch and learn type thing?


----------



## birdboy (Sep 11, 2007)

Good question, Sorry I should have addressed it originally. The plan for this is to be hands on. Kenny is bringing a truck of dogs, but only plans on bringing them out if he is trying to teach us a concept and our dogs are not capable of doing that particular drill or concept. 

Obviously it is open to everyone, but keep in mind Kenny is a top tier Field Trial pro. The adgenda is the importance of solid basics. (Kind of a heated debate going on about that right now in another thread) and transition. We are looking for handlers with dogs, but bare in mind the dogs really need to be at a SH level (at minimum) or better. Marks and blinds will be out to 300 + yards. 

I hope that answsers your questions. PLease call me if you have any other concerns

Eric
801-686-3714


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

That helps. My dog is broke, FF'd, going to a pile very well, and doing about 30-60 yard blind retrieves. I know a 300 yard blind would blow his mind right now. I'd still like to come watch and bring my pooch though even if he doesn't quite qualify.


----------



## birdboy (Sep 11, 2007)

Would love to have ya! You are exactly the type of handler/ trainer we intended this seminar to be for. Please RSVP when you can.

Eric


----------



## tshuntin (Jul 13, 2008)

Bump to the top....

If you are interested becoming better Retriever Trainer for hunting, hunt tests, or field trials, there will be a lot to learn at this seminar. There will be a lot of dog demo and hands on type stuff for select dog/handler teams, but this will be much more a training the trainer seminar vs training your dog seminar.


----------



## Sprig Kennels (Jan 13, 2009)

does the wrrc get any proceeds from the seminar?


----------



## tshuntin (Jul 13, 2008)

Sprig Kennels said:


> does the wrrc get any proceeds from the seminar?


Well, it would be nice to make a little money for the club, but right now it is going to cost us a lot more to put this on than we will bringing in. So yes, the WRRC will get all the negative proceeds I guess you could say if that is how it turns out. We are not doing this to make money, but rather consider it an investment in our local retriever community. Our real desire is to hopefully cover the costs and have a little extra to be able to make a donation of some sort to the Lee Kay Center training grounds for continued improvements to the wonderful property it is.

People interested in becoming a better retriever trainer need to get signed up. This is a rare opportunity to learn from a very good pro. Attendance and overall success at this seminar will potentially dictate what other professional retriever trainers may or may not be brought in in the future.


----------



## tshuntin (Jul 13, 2008)

What a weekend! Kenny put on an incredible seminar! Thank you all that were able to come and participate. I am sure you all agree that it was time well spent and an incredible value for the teaching you received. Let's all raise our standard and improve the quality of our dogs! 

Big thanks to Kenny Trott of Horsetooth Retrievers, Avery, Eukanuba Sporting, and of course the WRRC for making this happen!


----------

